# Best year for New Style Beetle - Need to buy a Used one!



## meltedpanda (Feb 14, 2006)

I am wondering the best “new style” Beetle to buy for my daughter who is going to college. I cannot afford new and was thinking in the 7-9K range used.
What will that get me? If anything?


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Best year for New Style Beetle - Need to buy a Used one! (meltedpanda)*

The majority of people will tell you 2000 and up is your best bet. The quality seemed to get better with age. Although, there are quite a few '98 owners out there who've never had any trouble.
Not sure if you are familiar with the engine choices, but here goes.
2.0l - Base engine. Runs on regular unleaded. Decent motor, some oil burning issues. But still a strong engine. Not real modifiable, but doesn't sound like that's what you're looking for. 
TDI - Very strong engine. Incredible gas mileage. Unfortunately, with today's gas prices, TDIs are in high demand, so may be very difficult to find one, especially used. 
1.8t - Great performing engine. The '99 - '01.5 had the APH engine. Not as modifiable as the later 1.8ts. 150hp on the regular 1.8ts, 180hp on the Turbo S. Another great choice. Definitely requires you keep up with the maintenance, but can last for thousands of happy miles.
You should be able to get a 2000 (probably any engine choice) for right around your price range.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Best year for New Style Beetle - Need to buy a Used one! (pdoel)*

For basic transport a '00 or '01 with the 2.0 engine will serve her well. You should be able to find a nice one in your price range.
Generally, NB's are safe, easy to drive and fun little people-movers. Be prepared for your daughter to have a big smile most, if not all of the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 17, 2004)

I drove my '98 2.0 like it was a race car for 4 years - I mean 120mph+ to/from GR, MI to Louisville, KY 10 times. It was a 5 speed and felt as tight the day I traded it in as it did when it was new. I think you want to find an original owner car whose owner admits to driving it hard - ie. broken in well. It's my opinion (maybe documented fact) that you need to break cars in the way you plan on driving them. You baby it for 5k then decide you're going to do 120 mph every where you go, you're just asking for trouble. Giving enough time for a cold engine to warm up is KEY.


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

2001 Sport w/AWV 1.8T motor here. 96K miles & no major problems whatsoever! Still running the OG rear tires (will be replaced soon) & clutch. rear brakes have been changed once. I just change the oil every 5K w/synthetic. Car pulls strong, check my sig for mods. Been a great car for the buck, imho.


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

Look for "lease return" VW Cetified Beetles, Golfs or Jettas.
All are very safe, the ones with the 2.0 engine are a dime a dozen, and they don't burn oil.
The 2.0 engine is the same old VW motor that they have made for years.
They just keep modifing it to make the stroke bigger.
Think of it as VW's small block Chevy.
The Beetle is cute, the Golf is useful , and Girls just love Jetta's.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

As a female college student, I have a '99 2.0 5 speed. Its a great car for college life. Gets good city mileage...I get on average 21-23mpg per tank and the town my college is in is really small. I go to Raleigh a lot fo visit my boyfriend out at NC State...drive it about 70-75mph the whole ride and its great. I get about 35-40mog doing highway driving. If its just going to be for college, the 2.0 is a great engine. I would recommend a '00 or newer. My '99 has had some of the problems that are typical of the '98 and '99 beetles just because it was the first few years of the car. Still no real complaints. Nothing seriuos. Parents bought it for about 8k from the dealership. It has surved me well so far. Ive put almost 6000 miles on it since I got it in April...its about at 60,500 miles and still going strong. The only drawback of the beetle is that the space is limited so hauling things around is a bit tough. Winter break I had my trunk and backseat packed to get home and back so that was a tad annoying but I dont haul stuff often so it works well. 
I'm so happy with my car. Not really practical for an everday driver for commuting and what not but its a great college car. Small and efficient. It can get into the little parking spots that the big suv's and pick up trucks cant get into as well so thats a plus








As long as you take care of it, this car will last a long time and its a fun car to drive!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rockerchick)*

I don't have a New Beetle, but a Golf. However, the 2.0 gas engine is the same. They will last forever if you take care of them. Change the oil when you're supposed to, change the timing belt every 60K miles, and you'll get 200+ K miles out of it. I have 130,200 miles and have never had an oil consumption issue. I may get a New Beetle myself next time............


----------

